# Abdominal soreness after eating cereal



## pgucd (Apr 23, 2010)

The day after eating cereal I wake up exhausted. My abdomen, back ribs and chest are sore to the touch. I feel as though my intestines are irritated and swollen and that my digestive system slows down. I've stopped eating cereal but am curious to see if anyone else experiences similar symptoms, mostly the tender abdomen. I've tried to think if its the wheat, the milk product (in the cereal... I eat cereal with almond milk and water), or the fructose. I only experience the tenderness with cereal, nothing else.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

cereal is horrible junk food it has no right to even be called a foodits also insainly high in carbohydrates which would interfear with the fat you eat causeing your stomach to hurtyou also may be allergic to the cereal im alergic to coconutbut anyways you have awnserd your own question stop eating junk food cereal and there is no healthy cerealsalso the almond milk you buy make sure its the one that has no soy or soy lecithin added into it cause that stuff is really big time toxic


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't eat cereal either.It's filled with additives and preservatives.


----------

